
Socialtext founders launch Pingpad, a single app for chatting and collaborating - prostoalex
http://www.venturebeat.com/2015/09/22/socialtext-founders-launch-pingpad-a-single-app-for-chatting-and-collaborating/
======
davidu
And what's the disposition of SocialText? A key detail the author of this
story would be wise to include.

~~~
kzhahou
After extensive research, I uncovered key details about SocialText at the
following website

[http://www.socialtext.com/](http://www.socialtext.com/)

~~~
davidu
Your sarcasm isn't appreciated. I want to know why the founders left their
company, and are creating a new company that is in a related space.

Why didn't they just do it as a part of SocialText?

And what should the current SocialText employees think about their founders
leaving and basically starting over, with a fresh cap table, while they try to
make something of value with the remains of a founder-less company?

~~~
kzhahou
Those are all fine questions, but your original was just "what happened to
ST?", which begged for an lmgtfy :-)

Myself, I wouldn't suspect any particularly interesting backstory here. ST was
founded thirteen years ago (!), and Ross left a while ago.

